# swivel fitting leaking conversion kit



## badbowtie (Sep 19, 2013)

I have a older Meyer snow plow that I have the e-47 pump and on the passenger side angle ram it has a the quick connect which does not swivel and does not look like 1/4" like driverside. On the driverside the angle ram has the 90 degree swivel fitting but is made into the hose. The swivel fitting is leaking. So to replace the leaking fitting I am thinking of taking the hydraulic line down to local tractor parts store and see if I can get a solid 90 and have them re crimp the hose. Or I was looking around online and foinf this conversion kit. Is it really better to not have the swivel fittings to deal with. http://store.discountsnowplowparts.com/HOSE-CONVERSION-KITS-MEYER-SNOW-PLOW.HTM


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Most tractor stores should be able to custom make hydraulic lines for you. I'd keep the swivels on BOTH sides. Without them, you'll end up putting more pressure on the hoses and fittings, and stuff won't last as long. Just make sure you get good quality swivels.

Also, its hard to imagine how that site you linked to can call themselves "discount". $50 for a couple of short/small hoses and elbows is crazy expensive.

If the two sides aren't all 1/4", then somebody's replaced parts and/or re-tapped the hydraulic cylinder. Note that sometimes, heavier duty parts can look larger without actually BEING larger.


----------



## John T (Dec 5, 2006)

You can also just replace the line with the swivel. 

It's about 10 bucks from Meyers. :whistling:


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

John T;1671436 said:


> You can also just replace the line with the swivel.
> 
> It's about 10 bucks from Meyers. :whistling:


Tractor supply store can make up a much sturdier hose (steel reinforced, rather than nylon) for the same $10.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Swivels are one more place to leak


----------



## badbowtie (Sep 19, 2013)

Well just a update I went to tractor store he had some swivel fittings and hose and the fitting for the other side all high end fittings but was going to be almost 60 per line. I also am not sure were to buy a meyer line for 10.00 best I have found is like 18.00. Or like 65.00 for both lines and new quick connects. I will call the two local meyer dealers tomorrow and see what they have.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Just buy them. Tractor supply might have them cheaper. Is $16 going to make or break you?

I wouldn't use the cheapest ones you can find either


----------



## badbowtie (Sep 19, 2013)

I think I will tractor supply and see what they have. 16.00 will not kill me but I don't want to spend 16.00 for something that is junk and the swivels leak.


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

find a local hydraulic shop and have them make you the lines, you will pay a little more for them but you won't be cussing during a storm when the cheaper line or fitting fail. piece of mind means a lot in this business.


----------

